# Fire colored silkies



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello! 
I have a whole coop of silkies atm. 1 rooster 5 hens 3 chicks and 5 eggs. My question is: Has anyone ever seen zuch a color on a silkie chicken? My rooster has all kinds of browns yellows and reds in his feathers. one of his chicks also has the same feather color now and I find it just so beautiful. I love them so much! has anyone ever seen such colors? Ive looked online but couldnt find anything close to the colors he has. I will try to include a picture soon. Please let me know what you think


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to need that pic to say yes or no. You are describing colors that signify the bird comes from colors being crossed.


----------



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

Here are the pics. as you can see the chick looks alot like the rooster


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like a cool partridge color silkie. If you can replicate this color over and over, it may mean a new color. But he is soooo cool looking.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He makes me think more that he's a mix of colors. One of his parents could have been a partridge but there is something else in there too.


----------



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

yes! aint they pretty? I hope it is a new color. the hens that layed the eggs are just regular silkies so really interesting that i can actually replucate it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If certain colors are mixed there is no way to know what you're going to get. In other words, the color or patterns are not fixed.


----------



## renem (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes! im hoping the chick is a hen so i can breed the color


----------

